

Ask HN: How can I improve my Accelerator Pitch? - dribel

A couple of weeks ago we went online with our flight search, that is different from standard flight searches. We often find better and cheaper results.<p>However, when pitching our product to people we often get the message asking how we are different from Kayak and Skyscanner. I usually attach an example showing the price differences and the savings we conduct (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tripdelta.com&#x2F;results&#x2F;SFO&#x2F;LON&#x2F;10-12-15&#x2F; vs. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kayak.de&#x2F;flights&#x2F;SFO-LON&#x2F;2015-12-10).<p>It seems hard to properly communicate the message.<p>But do you see any general advice on how to improve an Accelerator Pitch?<p>I would love to hear your thoughts...
======
danieltillett
How does being cheaper make your investors the 100x returns they are looking
for?

~~~
dribel
Ok, this is a good help when pitching to investors. I should have been more
specific. I am looking for both, advices on how communicate my message
properly to the public and to investors.

But asking your questions is certainly a good help. Thanks !!

~~~
danieltillett
Not that I am the best person to advise you on how to pitch to investors (I
run what is disparagingly called a lifestyle business by the VCs), but my
experience in pitching in general is to try and look at the pitch from the
perspective of the investor. They worry about two things: 1. How are you going
to make them money (the 100x return). 2. How are you going to minimise their
risk. Your actual technology is almost of no importance.

You need to structure your pitch around these two questions. Go through your
deck and make sure every slide and every bullet point is answering the two
critical questions. Anything that doesn't answer these questions needs to
removed or changed.

